
Humble Book Bundle: Computer Music by MIT Press - codetrotter
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/computer-music-books
======
jim-jim-jim
Shame that The Computer Music Tutorial isn't offered here. I reccomend it to
anybody looking for a massive, language-agnostic overview of computer music.
It doesn't really offer step by step recipies, but you can flip to a random
page, read a blurb, and get inspired to code something up.

------
codetrotter
Remember to pick a charity of your liking and adjust the sliders for how your
money is divided.

For example, The FreeBSD Foundation is one of the charities that you can
choose to give to through Humble Bundle, and there are a lot of others as
well.

